# Transmission Rebuilders?



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking for someone that can rebuild and SR20 tranny. Anyone have any contacts? A couple of years ago there was someone of off the SE-R mailing list in the midwest doing it for a reasonable price...........
I have searched the archives but haven't had any luck yet finding them.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jon


----------

